# MINMAXMUSCLE's ROAD TO UBER JACKDIFIED LOOK!



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

Setting my sights on the NPC Atlantic States Middle weight class, which should be around June time of next year.
Currently, I'm weighing in at a measly 185 lbs but I'm hoping to get up to around 220 lbs without going over 12-13% BF.

Training Protocol will go as follows:


*Day 1 Legs*
Exercise to be performed in order-  
1.     Leg Extension 4 sets 10 to 12 reps  
2.     DEEP Squats 4 sets 10 to 12 reps * After 2 failure sets, rep out 225 for 15 reps for 2 sets*
*3.     **Deep Wide **(wide stance ? knees coming way back outside of body)* *Leg press 4 sets 12 reps*
*4.     **Superset with*
*5.     **Deep Wide Hack Squats 3 sets 12 reps*
*6.     *Seated Leg Curls ? 4 sets 10 to 12 rep 
7.     Lying Leg Curls ? 3 sets 10 to 12 reps
8.     No Cardio on leg day

*Day 2- off. No training after this leg day. *

*Day 3- Chest and abs*
Exercise to be performed in order

1.     Flat dumbbell press or Flat Bench 4 sets 10-12 reps
2.     Bar or Incline Smith Machine Press or DB press  4 sets 10-12 reps
3.     Wide Incline DB flys - 4 sets 10-12 rep*s*
4.     Dips-add weight if needed to keep you under 15 reps
5.     Lying regular floor crunches 3 sets
6.     Reverse Crunches- 3 sets 25 reps

*Day 4 ? Back and calves*
Exercise to be performed in order

1.     Shoulder width Pull downs to the front- 4 sets 10-12 reps
2.     Under hand bent over barbell 4 sets 10-12 reps
3.     1 arm dumbbell rows - 4 sets 10-12 reps
4.     Dead Lifts *from the floor* -4 sets 10reps
5.     Stiff Leg Dumbbell Dead lift (bring hips forward and squeeze) 2 sets 15 reps
6.     Seated Calves - 4 sets 10-12 reps 
7.     Standing Calves - 4 sets 10-12 reps

*Pull your shoulders back before you bend your biceps to hit back better*


*Day 5 off *


*Day 6 - Shoulders and abs*
Exercise to be performed in order

*1.     *Seated smith machine front press or Seated Barbell Shoulder press -4 sets 10- 12 reps
*2.     **Seated Dumbell Press  10 reps for 3 sets*
*3.     **Superset with*
*4.     **Seated side lateral raise -do the superset for 3 sets. Go up with the side laterals in weight*
5.     Bent over rear delt fly - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps ? smooth and controlled motions
6.     Upright rows 4 sets 10 ? 12 reps (*Down with a slow motion ? like doing the most muscular pose*)
7.     Crunches- 3 sets 25 reps
8.     Reverse crunches- 3 sets 25 reps



*Day 7 -Arms and calves*
Exercise to be performed in order

1.     Hammer curls - 3 sets 15 reps
2.     Standing Barbell Curls - 4sets 10-12 reps
3.     Preacher curls (*on a 90 degree angle*) 4 sets 10-12 reps
4.     Triceps pull downs with rope - 4 sets 10-12 reps
5.     Double arm DB extension - 4 sets 10-12 reps
6.     Skull crashers  4 sets 10  - 12 reps
7.     Seated Calves - 4 sets 10-12 reps 
8.     Standing Calves  4 sets 10 ? 12 reps


*DIET
*
*Meal 1:**  -----------------------* Same shake immediately after working out*
**75 grams of Whey Isolate * **or 12 Eggs with 4 yellows*
**80 grams of Waxy Maize or **1.5 cups of oatmeal*
** 10 grams Creatine Monohydrate * - **Meal 1 and PWO shake*
** 1 Carbo Force - **meal 1 and PWO shake*
*2 slices of Ezekiel Bread with Peanut Butter or Almond Butter - 1 tablespoon*
*1 Tablespoon of Fish oil *


*Meal 2:*
8 oz ounces of Bison or Steak (lean cut-sirloin, Flank, round eye)- *add sea salt*
8 oz Bake Red Potato or Yam
Large Green Salad
Digestive Enzymes 

*Meal 3:*
8 of lean chop meat or 8 oz chicken _ *add sea salt*
1 cup of Brown Rice pasta or Quinoa Pasta
1 tablespoon of Olive Oil ? Drink it from the spoon to take in all of it
Digestive Enzymes

*Meal 4:*
8 oz Chicken or Lean Turkey or 10 oz Bison Meat -*add sea salt*
1 cup of Oatmeal
1 tablespoon of Olive Oil -Drink it from the spoon to take in all of it
1 cup of green veggies ? Eat your greens. They are important


*Meal 5*
8 oz Chicken or 8 oz Lean Turkey or 8 oz Bison Meat -*add sea salt*
1 cup of Brown Rice pasta
1 cup of String Beans
Digestive Enzymes
*Meal 6  *

*75 grams of slow acting protein or 12 egg whites and 3 yolks
1 scoop of fiberteq (VPX) 
1000 mgs of L - Carnitine*



ZMA and 100 mgs of 5 HTP before bed 30 mins after the above meal
 


*You are having 6 meals plus an after workout shake = 7 food servings*
 
*Fluids* ? 1.5 gallons of water


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

As far as GEAR protocol? 
I'm fucking NATTY right now. Meaning NOT BIG. 

I will be doing as follows:
Kalpa Pharma Test E- 750 mg/week -M/W/F (WEEKS 1- INFINITY and BEYOND)
Kalpa Pharma Tren Ace- 300 mg/week M/W/F  (WEEKS 1-INDEFINITE)

Maybe throw in an oral like Oxandralone 50 mg/day or Oxymethelone 50 mg/day (100 mg/day KILLS all and any appetite).
Will be incorporating some brand of GH later on after the winter hits (starting Jan- starting off at 5 iu's/day)

FYI, WEEK 1 begins when the goods are here.

OF COURSE...... all material posted on here are for only EDUCATIONAL purposes and not to be taken LITERALLY, because drugs and its usage will NOT BE CONDONED.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 25, 2012)

Great back training session at Star Fitness yesterday with my boy Brandon. He will be competing in the NPC Easterns USA as a light-heavyweight for his pro card.

Lat Pulldowns-
120 lbs x 8
195 x 8
245 x 15
265 x 15
295 x 8

Close Grip Pulldowns
205 x 8
225 x 12
245 x 12

Dumbbell Pullovers
65 x 10
80 x 12 x 10

Cable Rows 
125 x 10
145 x 12 x 10

Alternating seated dumbbell curls (SLOW, CONTROLLED REPS- FOCUSING ON CONTRACTION)
20 lbs x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10

Alternating hammer strength curls SEATED (AGAIN, CONTROL IS KEY)
25 x 10
35 x 10 x 10


Great workout, wasnt much in the way of compound lifts, however it was all about the squeeze and contraction of the lats.
I've noticed that my upper body needs to come a LONG way before it can match the ferocity and size of my quads. Width and Thickness of lats are a main focus of back growth.

About to head out to Eva's Supplements in NYC to stock up on whey protein and waxy maize.
Will post pics later on.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 25, 2012)

BTW this is Brandon Greene last year at the Easterns. SICK!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 25, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> As far as GEAR protocol?
> I'm fucking NATTY right now. Meaning NOT BIG.
> 
> I will be doing as follows:
> ...




Will be adding in 750 mg/week of EQ into the cycle as well.

I would like to thank Neomeds and IAKAT for helping me out with this cycle. I'm very appreciative of it.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 25, 2012)

Got my supps for this month.

5 lb tub of ISOFLEX
1 tub of Nuts n More Almond Butter (ITS REALLY FUCKING GOOD)
p28 protein bread
Chain'd Reaction (carb source)
Ultimate Nutrition BCAA


AND yes..... thats a rice cooker. LMAO


----------



## iakat (Sep 26, 2012)

what can i say bro,
have a nice meal. ha ha ha


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

Wait a tick...you're currently natural but you plan on using 750mg/week of Test E and 300mg/week of Tren Ace as your first cycle along with the rest of hte compounds you listed? Is that correct?


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Wait a tick...you're currently natural but you plan on using 750mg/week of Test E and 300mg/week of Tren Ace as your first cycle along with the rest of hte compounds you listed? Is that correct?



750mg/week Test E
750 mg/week EQ
300 mg/week Tren Ace
50 mg/day Anadrol

And from your post, I'm understanding that you are expressing concern over the high doses. Currently, I'm natural but I have run a few cycles in the past.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> 750mg/week Test E
> 750 mg/week EQ
> 300 mg/week Tren Ace
> 50 mg/day Anadrol
> ...



How old are you if you don't mind me asking?

Yes I am concerned regardless of your past cycle history. The cycle you are proposing is over 2g/week of compounds. More isn't always necessarily better, keep that in mind. My last cycle was over 8 years ago and I can tell you that I am in better shape and stronger now than I ever was, including when I cycled AAS. It all starts with the right diet, PROPER supplementation and the intense training. I'm not here to preach to you or tell you what you shuld or should not be doing but I would suggest something on a much milder/smaller scale... but that is just my opinion. 

Do you at least have a plan for on-cycle support supps and adequate PCT? If this is a pre-contest cycle I would highly suggest replacing the Test E with Test P.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

If you are under the age of 25 you haven't even come close to reaching your genetic potential yet....a cycle like this at these amounts will only hurt that potential in my opinion...just saying.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

I understand your concern brotha. You have good intentions and I appreciate you watching out for me. Its always nice to know a fellow brotha is looking out for the well being of others.
The diet and supplementation is on point, thats the MOST important thing- without diet, no gears will get you where you need to be.

The Test E will suffice for now, as the show is almost a year away. Will replace with prop once I'm pre-contest mode.

As far as support supps, just NAC and some gemfibrozil (for triglycerides and overall cholest).
Might add in red yeast rice extract down the road for further cholesterol management, and some celery seed extract with hawthorne if the blood pressure gets out of hand.

Blood pressure from past cycles never went beyond 130/90. Pre-hypertension. I also watch sodium intake, as that can lead to high blood pressure, especially on gears.
95 percent of sodium intake will come from sea salt. None of that table salt shit.

I dont take your advice in the wrong way, I understand many young ones out there will have a false sense of invulnerability that can lead them to make rather poor decisions, which can potentially hurt them down the road,
but I'm always open to ideas and always willing to learn. 

Its a heavy cycle, I know that, and its nothing to scoff at. Mind you though, that I'll also be under the supervision of a bodybuilding coach throughout this and the next year.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like you have done youir homework then...good.  Best of luck with it, keep us posted.


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking good.  Pic of quads?  (kinda homo)


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Looking good.  Pic of quads?  (kinda homo)



I thought you'd never ask! Will be posting pics tonight. 

BTW, this was me at 18 years old.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

Had a good leg training session today. First leg training session since probably over a year and yet the quads are riddled with insane vascularity and seperation. QUADZILLA baby! 

Posting pics from soon to get phone. Yes I'm living without a freaking phone.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 27, 2012)

what do you do to get rid of bacne ?
(looking great otherwise, 100% homo)


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> what do you do to get rid of bacne ?
> (looking great otherwise, 100% homo)



It flares up from time to time, but get a towelette looking scrubber, you can probably find those at k-mart or walmart.
And dab some body wash or dove soap (mild soap, nothing that dries out too much),
and scrub away during a shower. 
That really strips away dead skin and any oil clogged inside pores. After a week or so, you'll notice considerably less bacne
I really am not a fan of the acne topical solutions. They have a tendency to dry the shit outta my skin and fuck it up.

Wearing loose cotton t-shirts (wear a size larger), allows my skin to breathe as well.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll probably get in some antibiotic scripts from the doc when I start adding shit into my cycle. Its just not feasible to take a shower 4-5 times a day when you're profusely sweating all the time from the tren. lol


----------



## cube789 (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks for the info, Im on an 8 week course of antibiotics now for my bacne : (
as soon as it goes I'm hoping back on a cycle


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 27, 2012)

Thick as a brick at 18 bro...how tall are you?


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

5'8" brotha. The gods havent blessed me in the way of height.


----------



## iakat (Sep 27, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> I thought you'd never ask! Will be posting pics tonight.
> 
> BTW, this was me at 18 years old.



nice legs


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

iakat said:


> nice legs




Awww Iakat, you're making me blush!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

Cold.


----------



## sscar (Sep 27, 2012)

good luck it's alot of hard work. you look great.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 6, 2012)

This week's training has been kept pretty intense. DOMS is killing me. Going back in the gym after such a long time off has definitely got my body starting to grow.
Eating has been on point, already hovering above 188-190 consistently. The training has mostly been just trying to get lifting and focusing on the mind/muscle connection (VERY IMPORTANT)-Strength will come later.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 10, 2012)

Still no package in the mail.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2012)

it'll come bro, iakat doesnt mess about


----------



## flynike (Oct 10, 2012)

BEST of luck Minmax!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks FlyNike !

Weighing in at 190 lbs today. Feeling strong. Finished up a delt training session along with calves.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 10, 2012)

I know Iakat's integrity and reputation precedes him. I have no doubt that its on its way.... either that, or the mailman just decided to hit the gym a bit more often and helped himself to a package!

I kid. I'm just hoping to start everything soon and get it rolled out.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 12, 2012)

Got the package  Thanks Iakat!

So the package was sent from Columbia.... weird ... I guess this is about 2 kilos? Iakat? 















JK!
Great wrapping. Very discrete (for all you prospective consumers).

Anyway, time to grow! No excuse to be a not big!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 24, 2012)

So HORRIBLE day at work in Mr. Pu's Lucky Dragon China Restaurant. I was cooking up some General Tso's for a guest and I guess a rat must've jumped from the cabinet (we failed our last Health Inspection) above the stove and onto the wok as I looked away, splattering hot oil and our secret ingredient only General Tso's all over my apron and face. 






I am back now. 


Lifts are all through the roof.

Bench is now 365 lbs. (up from 225 for a 3-4 reps)
Squat is 495 lbs. Repping 405's and 455's easy. (up from 315 1RM)
Deadlifts are suck cuz anadrol has me paralyzed due to lower back pumps. Cialis doesnt even solve this. But I can still bang out a few reps for 405. Just nothing prolonged.


I'm already setting on the scale at 195 lbs.


I've upped the dose of Tren Ace to 600 mg/week (300 mg is just not cutting it anymore. Although the lack of sleep and anxiety is killing me already at 3cc's )
The Test is up to 1 g/week
The Bold is up to 1200 mg/week (each CC is 300 mg/ml)
The anadrol is still at 50. 

I've added some cialis from Osta-Gain to relieve the painful pumps from anadrol. 20 mg/day
Also added some Adex from Melanotanpeptides at 1 mg/day to relief the onset of gyno (nips are starting to flare up).

Iakat, I am the strongest and biggest that I've ever been PERIOD. My 1RM back in the day was only 315 for 2 reps.
and I was only squatting 405 for 5 reps back when I was 18.
Deadlifts were only 4 plates for 2-3 reps. 

EVERY SINGLE lift is through the roof.
Massive arm pump just from typing on keyboard.

Insane vascularity. Neomeds are good to go. make sure you get Kalpa only though. I still am a litle skeptical of GP's quality


----------



## Saney (Oct 24, 2012)

beast!


----------

